# Kumho ASX vs. Pirelli PZero Nero M+S



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

Is the Pirelli tire worth the extra money? I'm trying to choose between these two and I'm torn.

Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

The Pirelli is one of the best all-seasons you can buy. I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## hoog23 (Mar 28, 2005)

I've heard a lot of good things about the ASX in the audi circles.


----------

